# ECRL-composite?



## Speed (May 7, 2020)

I see the schedules for this season are only up to U17. Will there be a composite team for kids like my DD that is a 03 but a current sophomore?


----------



## shales1002 (May 7, 2020)

Speed said:


> I see the schedules for this season are only up to U17. Will there be a composite team for kids like my DD that is a 03 but a current sophomore?


I hope the 03 age group gets some additional showcase opportunities.  The U18/U19 typically only goes to one showcase because of senior activities. Yes, there will be composite teams next season.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (May 7, 2020)

I don't know what will happen in 2020-21.  In 2019-20, ECRL only goes up to U17.  The standings for composite is grouped under ECNL:








						ECNL
					

Raise the Game!




					www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com


----------



## shales1002 (May 7, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> I don't know what will happen in 2020-21.  In 2019-20, ECRL only goes up to U17.  The standings for composite is grouped under ECNL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right. I read it wrong. @Speed that's a good question.


----------



## GT45 (May 7, 2020)

shales1002 said:


> I hope the 03 age group gets some additional showcase opportunities.  The U18/U19 typically only goes to one showcase because of senior activities. Yes, there will be composite teams next season.


The problem for the U19 03 age group (it will actually be 02-03 this year, not just 03) is that colleges are in season in the fall, and can't really get out to recruit. So the showcase is in November. Then players go off to high school seasons. No one wants to go to a showcase in March or April of their senior year. Most players already know where they are going to school. So Surf Cup summer and thanksgiving, along with the Phoenix ECNL showcase gives them three opportunities in the fall.


----------

